# [SOLVED] How to program speed dial in old Sprint NT landline telephone



## mohoog (Feb 24, 2009)

Heading says it all. I just acquired this old telephone but cannot figure out how to enter speed dial numbers. No manual. Attached are two pictures of the telephone. Anyone out there know how to do it?
Mo


----------



## mohoog (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: How to program speed dial in old Sprint NT landline telephone*

I figured it out! Mostly by hit and miss. Press the top button. It will tell you to press the memory button, which is one of the ten lower buttons that you want to program. You can then enter the number and the name, and then press the top button again. Simple when you know how.
Mo


----------

